# Paph adductum var. anitum



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## dodidoki (Feb 21, 2015)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamD (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome indeed. Congrats on blooming this bad boy. Is it a fast (relatively speaking) grower?


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh the pea-greenage!


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 21, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 21, 2015)

Welcome to the exclusive club of which many of us don't belong yet! Congrats.


----------



## paphioland (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice job keeping this guy alive. How long have you had it?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

i've grown it about 7 years but it is older than that. slow but strong grower. it has picked up speed since it got a second growth.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2015)

Sweet deal Justin. It doesn't get any better then this, " Local boy post rare plant"


----------



## Denver (Feb 21, 2015)

That is stunning and the flower looks huge! How big is it actually? Could you post a picture of the flower next to something to give us a better perspective of its size?


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2015)

very nice flower!!! well done, the plant is nice too so you should bloom it again """soon""" lol !!!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Feb 21, 2015)

So dark for the dorsal. What a nice bloom.

What's the leaf span for it? I want to know if I can keep one as my place does not permit large colony


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 21, 2015)

I second dodidoki. Spectacular! I'm speechless.


----------



## naoki (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, amazing! It looks pretty compact. Is the longest leaf about 7"?


----------



## polyantha (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, always good to see a living anitum. Most hobbyists seem to kill them over the years...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice an dark for sure. A hard one to keep alive, so I hear.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2015)

anitum and snow. Now that's a contrast.
Great dark colour.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful! Great growing, Justin -- I understand these are not easy growers. Any growing tips in case I can ever get one?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful! Great growing, Justin -- I understand these are not easy growers. Any growing tips in case I can ever get one?



thanks! they like to have their roots always kept wet. and low/medium light. and then lots of patience!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2015)

Congrats. The dorsal looks great.


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2015)

Great bloom, very compact plant, snow outside lol... tropical plants 3 feet away snow... awesome acheivement!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow !!


----------



## Silvan (Feb 21, 2015)

beautiful and such a small plant!
Are they always like that? From memory I thought anitum had bluish tint (or hue) with some sort of a square pattern on the leaves ???


----------



## consettbay2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Congratulations, that is a very special anitum.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 22, 2015)

Silvan said:


> beautiful and such a small plant!
> Are they always like that? From memory I thought anitum had bluish tint (or hue) with some sort of a square pattern on the leaves ???



Yes you are right, I think under daylight this plant would have the typical leaves too. But I must say that some anitums of my collection have these typical greyish-blue color and some do not. But it is possible that some of them are adductums in fact. I will see soon.


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2015)

here is a pic of the leaves...they are blue/green


----------



## orchideya (Feb 22, 2015)

Beautiful boom. Congratulations!


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow, that is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 22, 2015)

Just amazing!!!!
Where did you get the plant?


----------



## Silvan (Feb 22, 2015)

Justin said:


> here is a pic of the leaves...they are blue/green
> 
> View attachment 10102



thanks


----------



## Stone (Feb 22, 2015)

This is a very special species. Beautiful!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 22, 2015)

Stunning Justin. Congratulations in keeping it alive and flowering it. That is an excellent clone as well. If you crossed it with your roth 'MM' you would produce exceptional plants of Wössner Black Wings.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2015)

Justin said:


> thanks! they like to have their roots always kept wet. and low/medium light. and then lots of patience!



Thanks Justin. I'd heard they were low light, but not about keeping wet.


----------



## raymond (Feb 22, 2015)

wow very dark


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 23, 2015)

Stunningly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ryan Young (Feb 23, 2015)

Awesome, nice job!


----------



## Clark (Feb 23, 2015)

Killer bloom.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 23, 2015)

that is amazing,great growing


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 23, 2015)

Whoa, congratulations!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 24, 2015)

Amazing!!!!:drool:


Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 25, 2015)

Absolutely Fabulous. 

Very nice dark dorsal. Wow


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 28, 2015)

Incredible...I need one ASAP!


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope you self it and make more!!


----------

